# 1997 nissan hb misfire code



## lmj001 (Dec 28, 2007)

im new here i,ll try to give as mutch info as posible i have a number 4 cycl. misfire code but my problem is the engine if i set the timing right it will not take gas it bogs badly and has no power but runs ok when cold replaced timing chain,plug,wires,o2 sensors[2],fuel filter and checked fuel pressor every thing checks out ok any idea of what could be the problem has 109000 on truck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try removing the hold down screws for the dizzy.

start the truck then very slowly and carefully move the dizzy past its lockdown range.
if you can get it to run right , you have the oil pump timing incorrect...


----------



## lmj001 (Dec 28, 2007)

*1997 hb misfire code*

engine runs ok when cool starts running bad when fully warm to opt. temp starts misfiring and not taking gas


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

reset and read codes..

almost sounds like the temp sending unit..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the injector.


----------

